# Lower Price Dro's From Ebay



## Ed ke6bnl (Oct 31, 2015)

I see some dro's for under $300 like this any have any experience with these under $300
http://www.ebay.com/itm/171878846086?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


What is the best DRO for the price for my Bridgeport. I installed an Accu-Remote stainless one on my last mill worked fine but no bells and whistles. thanks for your input


----------



## Doubleeboy (Oct 31, 2015)

All you need to know is......" if you have any questions please leave them a massage"?

I rest my case, no racism or politically incorrectness implied or expressed.

My sincere advise is deal with someone who can at least express themselves in a language you are familiar with.  DRO pros would be a good choice.
michael


----------



## hman (Oct 31, 2015)

+1
My biggest concern would be the quality of the manual ... how well documented are the functions ... how good is the Chinglish?  I've seen my share of products (even simple ones) for which the instructions were nearly indecipherable.  Maybe this one is OK.  Maybe you can buy a copy if the manual for a few $ ahead of time, before you go full out for the DRO system.  Best wishes!


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 31, 2015)

This was just covered in another thread:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/dro-for-mill.39287/#post-339223
One of the members found a good deal on a DRO from a store on AliExpress ordered it and seemed happy with the product and the manual.
I just ordered a Easson unit from the same store, for about half the price it would cost from Dro Pros. I await its arrival...


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Oct 31, 2015)

I get the impression AliExpress does not offer any support?  What  was your experience with this store and your Easson unit?


----------



## middle.road (Oct 31, 2015)

Let's face facts here. If you by something from a online source that is selling everything from Nuts to DROs, support might not be their forte.
And if they are located in mainland China, well...
Aliexpress is basically just an Amazon or Ebay type site.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Oct 31, 2015)

I have so far research 7 companies and leaning toward the TPAC out of Chicago. My son is getting his bridgeport today with a professionally installed DRO. I want to check it out first before making any decisions.  and get the cash out of my sold Burke Millrite mill. so may make that purchase in the next few weeks.


----------



## alloy (Oct 31, 2015)

I got a 4 axis DRO from TPAC and couldn't be happier.  The service was second to none, DRO works perfectly.  I ended up making my own mounts though. 

Here is a link to my install thread.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/tpac-4-axis-dro-install-on-a-bridgeport.25599/


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 31, 2015)

Ed ke6bnl said:


> I get the impression AliExpress does not offer any support?  What  was your experience with this store and your Easson unit?


 AliExpress is only the broker, basically an Asian copy of eBay they offer no direct product support but they do have buyer protection that guarantees  your money back if you never receive or the item is damaged. They also offer full refund if the item isn't as described or lower quality, or a partial refund plus you get to keep the item.

I haven't received the DRO yet, I only ordered it 2 days ago. So far the process has been smooth. The store has a very favorable feedback rating of 99.4% and almost 700 sales, so I figured it was a safe bet. I will start a thread on the purchase, installation and evaluation once I receive the DRO.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Oct 31, 2015)

I just emailed 
tpac and asked a question on the Z axis install and will see if a get a message back.


----------



## alloy (Oct 31, 2015)

You might not get a response on the weekend, but during the week when I emailed I received a response within the hour ever time.




Eddyde said:


> The AliExpress is only the broker, basically an Asian copy of eBay they offer no direct product support but they do have buyer protection that guarantees  your money back if you never receive or the item is damaged. They also offer full refund if the item isn't as described or lower quality, or a partial refund plus you get to keep the item.
> 
> I haven't received the DRO yet, I only ordered it 2 days ago. So far the process has been smooth. The store has a very favorable feedback rating of 99.4% and almost 700 sales, so I figured it was a safe bet. I will start a thread on the purchase, installation and evaluation once I receive the DRO.



I ordered a braking resistor from AliExpress for 30% of the cost of one from Automation direct.  The picture from Ali and Automation are exactly the same.    With 3 machine projects going I can definitely find a use for the $50 I saved ordering from them.


----------



## sanddan (Oct 31, 2015)

I've been looking at this one for my lathe. It is one of the few on ebay that has a lathe specific display and they are $400 shipped which is a pretty good price. The scales are .0002" for that price but I think you can upgrade to a .0001" scale for extra money.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221078186670?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I bought a 3 axis setup for my first lathe from ZS Systems and liked it a lot but they now sell a different looking display that the one I had. My current mill came with a Meister 3-axis which actually has a pretty good manual but I don't think they are still in business.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Oct 31, 2015)

I did get an email back within a couple of hours on my question if dro for quill  answer below.

Quill head scale is hard to install due to limited space and lack of mounting bracket, so I suggest forget about quill scale. There is no universal bracket fit on every machine, so nothing I can tell you, few people installed, how they did, I don't know because they don't tell me, I never install myself. I have bracket on other axis, but not on quill. Cut piece of wood bar, and suppose that's glass scale, play with it, see you can come up with any idea to hold down on the quill. Thank.
Tom


----------



## toolman49 (Oct 31, 2015)

"AliExpress is only the broker, basically an Asian copy of eBay they offer no direct product support but they do have buyer protection that guarantees your money back if you never receive or the item is damaged. They also offer full refund if the item isn't as described or lower quality, or a partial refund plus you get to keep the item"
G'Day Fellas.
A couple of years ago I purchased a .01mm resolution Dial Caliper from an Aliexpress seller, I received a .02 mm unit, raised a dispute with Aliexpress and got a complete refund and got to keep the incorrectly sent unit. With all online sellers I can't over emphasize the the need to check the sellers feedback profile before ordering anything.
Regards,
Martin


----------

